# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Jeta dhe çfarë mendoni për te?

## Poeti

Me këtë temë, miqët e mijë, do të doja të ju ofroj mundësinë që të shprehni mendimin tuaj rreth asaj se çfarë mendoni për jetën.
Ndonjë definicion i juaji i shkurtër, apo ndoshta edhe ndonjë përvojë e juaja,e ëmbël apo e hidhur nga jeta (hapni zemrat tuaja dhe shkruani)

Paraprakisht ju falënderoj për pjesëmarrje.

----------


## Poeti

Meqenëse si duket po hezitoni të shkruani, ja unë si nismëtarë i kësaj teme, do të shpreh mendimin tim.

  Sikur edhe e kam të shkruajtur në firmën time: Jeta është luftë karshi furtunës, mendoj se çdo ditë e jetës është një luftë në vehte, një përpëlitje për diç më të mirë, diç më të ngrohtë, diç që do ta mbajmë në mend tërë jetën.
Por, megjithate jeta është e mbushur me helm, më shumë se sa që edhe mund të mendohet! 
  Çdo minut i jetës është një shkallë drejt ngritjes në lartësitë: jetësore, profesionale, njerëzore, edukative, familjare etj. Dhe ato shkallë herë-herë janë shumë të larta, shumë të vështira për tu përballuar, dhe patjetër se sa më shumë shkallë që kalojmë, më të suksesshëm jemi në hierarhinë jetësore.

Kjo sa për fillim, sa për të iu hapur derën.....

----------


## whisper

jeta  eshte  si  te  mbathurat  e  femijeve  qe  ndoten  shpesh....., por  tashme....bebelinot  dhe  pampers  ia  permiresojne  disi  imazhin....

----------


## Foleja_

Te mirat dhe te keqijat e jetes me ngjajne ne mengjesin dhe erresiren qe mbulojne boten.Une per vete e dua shume jeten,por nuk e di sa me do ajo mua!!!

----------


## StormAngel

O jete mizore!
Stormi si ajo bleta e portokallise,qe sa here qe hyn ia nis me tekstin:
O blete punetore  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Anisela

Jeta eshte minutat e se tashmes.....Po ti kuptosh ato,nuk ka asgje tjeter qe mund te ndjekesh..

----------


## Poeti

crazy old baby, foleja_, StormAngel dhe Anisela,

Ju faleminderit që gjetët kohë dhe shprehët mendimet tuaja në lidhje me pyetjen e shtruar në këtë temën timen për diskutim.
Shpresoj që edhe më tutje të shkruani këtu dhe të shprehni mendimet tuaja të çmuara.

----------


## StormAngel

Poeti,
Nuk kam kohe te tepert te shkruaj se cfare mendoj per jeten dhe te mirat dhe vise versa te keqijat qe ajo sjell.E di vetem nje gje,eshte satisfaksion ta jetosh,poashtu sic eshte satisfaksion per mua te shkruaj ne kete teme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

StormAngel.. nese me lejohet do ta shkruaja nje citim nga  shkrimet tuaja qe me pelqyen shume,por qe lidhet  poashtu  edhe me temen e Poetit:
"Jeta eshte e bukur ne fund te fundit dhe njehere jepet.
Jeto ashtu si don,dhe mos harxho kohen ne pyetje qe nuk ua gjen dot pergjigjen.
Vetem jeto."
Thenie e bukur apo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

Ishte nje herë një grup muzikor nga Mitrovica, me emrin "MAK" dhe kishte një këngë mbi jetë e cila shkonte disi kështu:
Në luadh të jetës tri gota i gjeta
Dy ishin të mbushura,ishte bosh e treta
E mora t'parën gotë tek buzët e afrova
Ish e idhët si pelini, mejher e largova.
E mora dhe të dytën tek buzët e afrova
Ishte shumë e ëmbël, mejher e largova
I hodha te dyat në të tretën gotë
U bë idht e ëmbël sikur është kjo botë.

Unë pajtohem plotësisht me këtë!

----------


## Poeti

desha që këtë temën time ta ilustroj edhe me këtë poezi të shkruajtur sot.  

   LYPSARËT 
1.
Sikur ëndërr e keqe është jeta
Tej çdo mase e trishtueshme,
Atë që ajo na ofron përherë
Janë vetëm ditët e mjerueshme!

2.
Trotuareve, nëpër çdo skaj
Duar të shtrira ndihmë kërkojnë,
Me lotë në sy dhe brengë në zemër
Çdo kalimtarë të rastit vështrojnë! 

3.
Dhe rrallë kush kurrizin përkulë
Që të ju vej një lek në grusht,
E mbëmja vjen, fëmijët presin
Lypsari i ngratë është zënë ngusht!

4.
Dhe të tillët shtohën pa pra
Rrugët janë të mbushura plotë,
Që mallkojnë çdo ditë që vjen
Bashkë me ditën kur erdhën n'këtë botë! 

5.
Askush kokën për ta nuk qan
Në gji të vetin nuk i don kush,
E zemra e lypsarve është e ngrirë
Kurse koka iu digjet prush!

----------


## Poeti

Çfarë emri ti vejmë kësaj që po e kalojmë: Jetë e ka emrin, por jetë nuk është?!
Sikur është një mundim i kotë, një çmenduri jetësore, një vegim, një humbje në dallgë, një HIQ me germa të mëdha.

----------


## FLOWER

e si mund ta themi me mire se sa miti i famshem -jeta seshte vecse nje gur qe rrokulliset perposht sapo ne e ngjisim ne maje.

----------


## Dito

Arrij te jetoj edhe nen erresiren e erret pus, arrij te jetoj edhe mbi akujt e ftohte sepse dua te jetoj.

Dito.

----------


## EDUARDI

Poeti 


Per mua jeta eshte nje ekuacion qe ka zgjidhje vetem po ditem ta jetojme sepse dikush mendon qe jeta eshte loje,por jo jeta eshte shume e bukur vetem ne qofte se do dim ta jetojme vella 

SHPRESOJ QE TA KUPTONI JETEN ME NDJENJEN QE KENI NE ZEMREN TUAJ

KJO ESHTE JETA DHE JETOJE

----------


## La_Lune

Jeta...eshte nje parajse per ata qe e dashurojne me pasion...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Poeti

FLLOVER, Odeon relax, EDUARDI dhe LORUSHJA,
Ju falemiderit shumë që keni gjetur kohë të shprehni mendimin tuaj të çmuar në këtë pyetjen time mjaft domethënëse.
  Patjetër se këndëvështrimet tona mbi jetën dallojnë, dhe është mirë që dallojnë,e ato dallojnë shkaku i kushteve , apo rrethanave në të cilat jetojmë (kurse ato janë shumë të ndryshme).
 Për fat të keq, jeta nuk na ka pranuar të gjithëve njësoj në gjiun e saj, për disa ka qenë nënë kurse për të tjetrët njerkë??
  Unë jam shumë i kënaqur kur jetën e merrni me relaksim, dhe që të njejtën e doni ashtu sikur është, ju lumtë për vullnetin që keni, vetëm vazhdoni kështu!

----------


## Poeti

I rikthehemi sërish jetës, apo thënë më mirë, i kthehemi vetvehtes!
  Jeta është vargëzim vitesh në shiritin e halleve, një marathon drejt fundit, një nënqeshje nën buzën e vrarë, një barrë e rëndë mbi kokën e zbardhur.
   Por. Jeta është edhe një vegim dashurie, një rreze ngrohëse që depërton thellë në zemër, një rrënqethje që nga koka gjer tek thembrra, një fluturim në krahët e lumturisë.
 Jeta eshtë gjithëçka, dhe njëkohësisht, është edhe asgjë!!

----------


## StormAngel

Jeta eshte si "final countdown"

Nje ore e madhe gjigande ne te cilen secili ka vendin e vet per te be tik tak dhe ne fund ose harxhohen baterite apo thyhet ora.

----------


## Poeti

> Jeta...eshte nje parajse per ata qe e dashurojne me pasion...


Pajtohem me ty La_Lune, por çfarë të themi për ata që nuk e dashurojnë çfar është jeta për ata?
Apo të themi kështu: Ata që kanë dashuri, çdo moment i jetës së tyre ka kuptim, kurse për ata që dashuria iu mungon, këto momente janë vuajtje dhe atë pa ngushëllim.
Po për ata që dashuria iu kthehet me urrejtje??

----------

